# Wie xfce komplett deinstalliern?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann ich xfce komplett deinstallieren?

Ich möchte alles loswerden, was mit der Installation von xfce mitgekommen ist und nicht von anderen Paketen wie z.B. KDE gebraucht wird.

Wie gehe ich da am besten vor?

----------

## Necoro

zu erst:

emerge -C $(eix -I -C xfce --only-names)

Das deinstalliert alles aus einer xfce- Kategorie

dann:

emerge --depclean

 :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

1000 thx, genau das hatte ich gesuchst.   :Wink: 

----------

